# Audi A4 2.6 years 1997-98 in any kind of weakness..??



## colorine (Oct 5, 2015)

I want to ask ,,,,

give me suggest about Audi A4 2.6 years 1997-98 in any kind of weakness ?

nothing can give details of price shopping part2 fast rich movingnya timming belt , filter Olie / air , shockbreaker.

if audi ORI part in the workshop in addition to the official , is there some other OEM parts 

another , that there is no manual transmission ?

thanks ...


----------



## bradyvictor127 (Sep 17, 2015)

colorine said:


> I want to ask ,,,,
> 
> give me suggest about Audi A4 2.6 years 1997-98 in any kind of weakness ?
> 
> ...


I think nobody knows yet about that.


----------

